# Workmaster 70 with error code 3979



## Rick W Hamilton (Jul 16, 2019)

Good morning all, I am a newbie and I have a New Holland Workmaster 70. This morning I got an error code of 3979 and I have not been able to find what this code means, any ideas?


----------



## dovedl (10 mo ago)

Rick W Hamilton said:


> Good morning all, I am a newbie and I have a New Holland Workmaster 70. This morning I got an error code of 3979 and I have not been able to find what this code means, any ideas?
> View attachment 47305


I just got this same error code on my 17 work master 60. Did you ever find a solution?


----------



## Jeff Hines (Mar 27, 2020)

dovedl said:


> I just got this same error code on my 17 work master 60. Did you ever find a solution?


Late posting this, but try this:








This website might be very helpfull to you 





New Holland Tractor Error Codes | TractorErrorCode.com


New Holland tractor error codes and fault list with troubleshooting steps. View New Holland error list with descptions, symptoms and possible fix ways.




new-holland.tractorerrorcode.com


----------

